# vizio m550nv trouble backlight on no video



## viziom550nv (Oct 17, 2014)

About 2 weeks ago my vizio m550nv stopped showing the hdmi input in the input option it still had tv, av,and rgb. Then the tv would start to freeze shortly after being powered on and would sometimes randomly shut down flash amber and white on the vizio logo and power back on after about a minute and a half to two minutes. Then it froze and would not power down so I unplugged it. When I plugged it back in the logo flashed the amber and white and now will not power on using the power button on the tv (the power button is an independent with a ribbon cable to the main board). I can use the remote to power on the tv but no picture appears, the backlight comes on but that's all. Does this sound like a main board problem since the missing hdmi's are on the main board and the power button chip goes to the main board as well?


----------



## viziom550nv (Oct 17, 2014)

Does any one have any ideas or can point me in the right direction. I would greatly appreciate some input for this is my first attempt to repair a TV.


----------

